# Gif Animation / Problem



## raven (27. Jun 2005)

Hi,

Hier seht euch das Problem selber an:
http://home.arcor.de/toni.maegel/Sonstiges/GeisterJagd.html

Die Bilder werden viel zu schnell hintereinander angezeigt obwohl ich einen Thread habe der das auf 1 sec beschränkt.
Und das nur weil ich eine Gif-Animation eingefügt habe. Würde ich diese rausnehmen, dann geht es wieder normal.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht was daran falsch sein könnte:

http://home.arcor.de/toni.maegel/Sonstiges/GeisterJagdApplet.java
http://home.arcor.de/toni.maegel/Sonstiges/Geister.java

Und hier die Bilder dazu:

http://home.arcor.de/toni.maegel/Sonstiges/Bilder/

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn irgend jemand mir bei diesem Problem helfen könnte.


----------



## raven (28. Jun 2005)

Nagut, wenn mir bei diesem Problem niemand helfen kann. :bahnhof: 
Dann muss ich das mit der Animation wohl umgegehen indem ich keine Animation benutze.

Kennt jemand eine Methode mit der man Bilder größer und kleiner skalieren kann. Möchte damit ein Animimationeffekt erzielen.

Danke


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Jun 2005)

Image.getScaledInstance

Aber wart mal ich schau grad mal den Code an, hatte den Post bisher net gesehen.


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Jun 2005)

Also ganz schau ich noch net durch  aber du hast auf jeden Fall einen großen Denkfehler: Du musst ja in der Schleife von dem Thread immer die Zeit runterzählen und den Geist versetzen und so. Das machst du ja zur Zeit in der paint-Methode und das hat ja nix mit dem Thread zu tun.


----------



## raven (28. Jun 2005)

ah Danke. stimmt großer DENKFEHLER. Korrigiere ich mal sag dann becheid ob es daran gelegen hat.  :idea:  :idea:

// EDIT:

Hat an diesem Denkfehler gelegen. Läuft jetzt so wie ich es will.  :wink: 

Danke


----------

